# Btoon's BB Shooter Giveaway



## Btoon84

Greetings fellow Slingas!

With all these giveaway's happening lately, I've been inspired to have one of my own!

I didn't have a 1000 post giveaway... nor a 2000 post giveaway.... nor a 1000 likes giveaway.... (PS thanks for the love!)

SO....... as of 12:48am (00:48) EST - THIS IS MY 2,790th post, 1055 likes GIVEAWAY!!!!!!!!! :headbang:

This will be my first giveaway and to mark such an occasion, I wanted it to be a memorable one.

First things first. This ain't no ordinary giveaway. A simple "I'm in" won't cut it this time folks.

Participants must have at least 10 posts (unless you have fewer posts and I know who you are...that's only 1 or 2 ppl fo sho)

How do you enter?

Post to this thread, a picture of yourself with rubber bands wrapped around your face. That's all! :bonk:

There will be 3 winners!!!!!!

I will put the names of all the valid slingas into a bowl, a RANDOM name will be drawn by my fiance Katie. Be the name drawn and win!

And because randomness doesn't always work for everyone...

I will also select a 2nd winner, this person will be my "favorite" picture posted.

And to make it even more fun...

My fiance will also select a 3rd winner... her "favorite" picture.

So, lets see what ya got?! Have some fun, have some laughs. I think rubber bands are something most of us have lying around.... if not, they are a cheap purchase.

I used #64's for my portrait. Can't wait to see yours!!!!! For those of you with facial hair... be careful. (Can't wait to see Charles' though right?!?!)

You don't think I'd ask you guys n gals to do something that I, myself wouldn't do?! Of course not! My gal Katie even played along! So no excuses!

















I don't think this should be about how many rubber bands can you get on your face.... I mean, if you want to go balls out and throw a hundred rubber bands on your face, I'm not gonna complain, but I'm just letting you know that isn't the key to winning. If you just want to put one on your face and cant bear another... that's fine with me but you're weak. Just throw some rubber bands around your face, take a selfie or have a friend/family member help take your pic, and then post it up!

It'll be fun!

If you happen to be in witness protection and do not want to show your face......... you have 3 options...

1. you can put so many freakin rubber bands on your face that nobody has any earthly clue who you are (this would be a good option)

2. you can post a pic of yourself as a young child (bonus points if you happen to have rubber bands on your face)

3. you can go to my recipe thread and leave your best freakin secret family recipe you got! http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25197-share-your-favorite-recipe/

(if you use options 2 or 3, you will only be eligible for the random drawing)

This shizzle will run from now until 11:59 EST on Thursday, August 8, 2013. You got 2 weeks Slingas.

:batman: THE PRIZES :batman:

What other than BB Shooters?!?!?!?!?! (fresh outta the fryin' pan and freshly oiled) I'll put up some better pics up later once they are dry and waxed...

They are all Brazilian Cherry/Oak/Brazilian Cherry Laminates

Each one has a different finger swell.

















From L to R

1. Brazilian Cherry/Oak/Blue and Green Birch with maple spacers

2. Yellowheart and Purpleheart with lanyard/eyes

3. American Cherry and Walnut stripes

My favorite person will have first pick, followed by my fiance's favorite pick. The random pick will get the remaining slinger.

PS- here is where I got the idea

http://wesnamanphotography.com/rubber-band-series/


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great looking slingers there B-Toon I will for sure get a entry in some time this week before I bail on vacation. That lanyard hole one is calling to me .

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Totally cool idea, not sure how to upload a pic yet, but will work it out for sure.

Although my 55 year old bald head with rubber bands, is definitely not going to be a good look.

Cheers Allan


----------



## mr. green

Beautiful BB slingers, Btoon...................to die for.


----------



## leon13

so in regard of the recipe thread looks like i have no competition`ers there but i go up to the store and get some rubber bands


----------



## quarterinmynose

I wasn't gonna jump in on this seeing as how I already have one of your bb shooting natty's. But, no way am I missing an opportunity to photograph myself with rubber bands strapped to my face for the possibility of getting a BtoonBBBoardcut out of it! A trip to staples is in order!


----------



## stej

That is really cool idea. Really like it :imslow:


----------



## Vetryan15

This is great. I will have an entry soon


----------



## Beanflip

There are some freaky photos in there. But, I'll be posting one also. Those shooters are cool!


----------



## flipgun

Thanx for the chance Guy! I'm gonna go for the recipe entry. :banana:


----------



## All Buns Glazing




----------



## Rayshot

Just keep this in mind if you want to use all your rubber bands. We might not get to see your picture and then you would surely not get a chance at the win.


----------



## Btoon84

All Buns Glazing said:


>


Awesome Bunzzz!!! Hilarious! Bonus points for being first in buddy


----------



## Jaximus

All Buns Glazing said:


>


That's... that's....... MY GOD IN HEAVEN!!! uke:


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I couldn't resist tormenting my wife with it. Not sure if this link will work for you if you're not FB friends.

I didn't expect it to amuse me nearly as much as it did. I was doubled over on the couch, tears streaming down my stupid, distorted face. I thought I was going to soil myself.


----------



## Btoon84

All Buns Glazing said:


> I couldn't resist tormenting my wife with it. Not sure if this link will work for you if you're not FB friends.
> I didn't expect it to amuse me nearly as much as it did. I was doubled over on the couch, tears streaming down my stupid, distorted face. I thought I was going to soil myself.


I'll watch it when I'm home on the PC. Glad you had fun dude! SEE ppl?! It's FUN!!!


----------



## tradspirit

Funny idea, but I was not willing to add to the other strange things I've done in my life, so I punked out and offered a recipe on your link. Great looking slingshots and all are first rate prizes!! Thanks again for the opportunity, Jim


----------



## Vetryan15

I couldn't resist. Otis wanted to join in as well. Nice pic ABG.


----------



## Jaximus

Vetryan, I'm pretty sure if I tried that with my GSD he would kill me. It's hard to say. He takes his muzzle just fine. Don't really want to find out, though.


----------



## Vetryan15

That's y I love my breed, u can do whatever u want. His temperament is fantastic. I am sure ur GSD would. Most of them r really tolerant as well, that's y they make great family pets


----------



## Vetryan15

That's y I love my breed, u can do whatever u want. His temperament is fantastic. I am sure ur GSD would. Most of them r really tolerant as well, that's y they make great family pets


----------



## Jaximus

My GSD is very aggressive. Bred for defense. He's about 16 months and I've had dominance issues with him since he was a pup. We have to fight every couple months. Once I dominate him he's amazing. It could have something to do with the fact that I'm disabled. He sees me gimping around and thinks he can take me. If I didn't have 100 pounds on him he probably could, haha.

I'm gonna try to band him up. If you never hear from me again I'm dead.

He was fine with it... until he wasn't.









Yanked the bands off before he pulled a bunch of hair on his face trying to remove them.

I plan on posting one of myself soon, but I've got something... special planned.


----------



## Vetryan15

Can't wait to see, u should look Into training for shutzhund. It's gaining alot of poperlarity, it's "protection dog" in German. It's traing and competions, that consist of protection work, obedience and tracking. That would work very well for him. With u being disabled, he is trying to gain the alpha spot in the household. There r different methods on dealing with that.
Sorry Btoon for hijacking this thread


----------



## Btoon84

Hey Ryan, hijack away bro! I don't give a sh!t  And bonus points for the animal cruelty gentlemen lol


----------



## Vetryan15

Btoon84 said:


> Hey Ryan, hijack away bro! I don't give a sh!t  And bonus points for the animal cruelty gentlemen lol


Haha thanks. Otis loved it, so it doesn't count as animal abuse


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ummmm does this get me 2 entries for making a fool of myself ?....

I did say rubber bands on my bald head would not be a good look, so you were warned.

It is fortunate that at my age I choose to laugh at myself often, and frequently find amusement in my own, and others, stupidity in not finding what in hindsight are glaringly obvious solutions to problems.

Given life is too short to be angry, at little things, or even big things. How does that Monty Python song go.... Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life.... as you are being crucified.....maybe not.

I just hope my first effort at uploading pictures worked.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Jaximus

OK, stop the competition! Allan wins.


----------



## Btoon84

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Bands2.jpg Bands1.jpg
> 
> Ummmm does this get me 2 entries for making a fool of myself ?....
> 
> I did say rubber bands on my bald head would not be a good look, so you were warned.
> 
> It is fortunate that at my age I choose to laugh at myself often, and frequently find amusement in my own, and others, stupidity in not finding what in hindsight are glaringly obvious solutions to problems.
> 
> Given life is too short to be angry, at little things, or even big things. How does that Monty Python song go.... Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life.... as you are being crucified.....maybe not.
> 
> I just hope my first effort at uploading pictures worked.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Oh my sweet goodness! Allan!!!!!! Pure nuts dude.  lol EPIC!!!! Thanks for a good laugh Allan, you young soul you.... Jeeze, that really is a sight!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Almost 3 am thailand time. Why am awake, and doing foolish things, on a Friday morning ?.....
Saturday tomorrow, all day in Bangkok (YUCK); can but hope if I do not win a lovely shooter, that I least bring a smile to a few faces.

Cheers To All Allan


----------



## Vetryan15

Jaximus said:


> OK, stop the competition! Allan wins.


I second this remark


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ok, another silly one, because it is just gone 4 am for me, and I can not sleep.

Also thanks to those who supported my last ones.

Along with one of my beautiful wife and one of her Furby toys.
Well I believe she is beautiful anyway, and she puts up with me, so she must be great.

I just hope at least a few get a laugh at my expense at least.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Quercusuber

You CRAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZY one!!!!

For this I was not expecting!!!! LOL!!! I guess you've unleashed madness all over the forum ...what people will do for those SPLENDID shooters!!!!

...I'm in meditation now, sir, deciding in my inner self if I'm going to participate  

Shine on, you crazy diamond!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hey if one is going to be crazy, one has to do it properly.

And at least I have the M.R.I. scan results of my brain injury to actually prove I am nuts.

Only kidding to a point; as I can be as sane, or insane, as I choose to be, depending upon the specialist, and the potential compensation involved.
Given I have the intellect, and experience to know what they are looking for, and the tests they base their determination on.

But off track. And for these beauties of shooters; if I had to, I would wrap my genitals in rubber bands; only please do not ask me to take a photograph.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Jaximus

TMI, Allan... TMI.


----------



## Quercusuber

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hey if one is going to be crazy, one has to do it properly.
> 
> And at least I have the M.R.I. scan results of my brain injury to actually prove I am nuts.
> 
> Only kidding to a point; as I can be as sane, or insane, as I choose to be, depending upon the specialist, and the potential compensation involved.
> Given I have the intellect, and experience to know what they are looking for, and the tests they base their determination on.
> 
> But off track. And for these beauties of shooters; if I had to, I would wrap my genitals in rubber bands; only please do not ask me to take a photograph.
> 
> Cheers Allan





Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hey if one is going to be crazy, one has to do it properly.
> 
> And at least I have the M.R.I. scan results of my brain injury to actually prove I am nuts.
> 
> Only kidding to a point; as I can be as sane, or insane, as I choose to be, depending upon the specialist, and the potential compensation involved.
> Given I have the intellect, and experience to know what they are looking for, and the tests they base their determination on.
> 
> But off track. And for these beauties of shooters; if I had to, I would wrap my genitals in rubber bands; only please do not ask me to take a photograph.
> 
> Cheers Allan


"genitals in rubber bands" ...brilliant dear sir!!!!! :rolling:

But in my post I was referring to the intellect behind all this madness: BTOON-man himself!!!

And you're right: If one has to be mad, be properly!!! LOL!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## G30




----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Great pic G30

Cheers Allan


----------



## Vetryan15

G30. NICE


----------



## Btoon84

Quercusuber said:


> You CRAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZY one!!!!
> For this I was not expecting!!!! LOL!!! I guess you've unleashed madness all over the forum ...what people will do for those SPLENDID shooters!!!!
> ...I'm in meditation now, sir, deciding in my inner self if I'm going to participate
> Shine on, you crazy diamond!!!!
> Cheers ...Q


What a plan I have crafted huh?!?!  Glad to see you stop by and give it a looksee, I hope to see your twisted mugshot soon dear friend, but only after your inner self has found the courage of course, crazy diamond indeed good sir. You know we are two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl...


----------



## Btoon84

G30 said:


>


G30 in da house!!!!!!! Bonus points for slingshot incorporation!!!!! Too funny dude!!! Lol


----------



## G30

My dream is to become a slingicorn lol


----------



## Imperial

this topic should be moved to the BDSM area of forum.


----------



## Btoon84

Imperial said:


> this topic should be moved to the BDSM area of forum.


Ruthie could moderate that section.... :naughty:


----------



## Imperial

Btoon84 said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> this topic should be moved to the BDSM area of forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruthie could moderate that section.... :naughty:
Click to expand...

so true. im sure she has a lot of "moderation" experience :naughty:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

I personally apologise if my comments offended anyone.

But as can be read, I was extremely tired, and likely not thinking clearly.

Furthermore, I was just trying to get into the spirit of having a bit of fun, and possibly amusing others with the rubber bands.

I definitely meant no offence, particularly to the wonderful man who sponsored this wonderful giveaway.

So again, my most humble appologies.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Btoon84

No apology necessary Allan. You are "special" we all know that  No worries mate


----------



## bullseyeben!

This is like a Hannibal Lector comp lol... "Hello Clarice, why what a tasty looking slingshot you have there ( slurping sounds commence.....) 
Well I guess id better go throw some rubber on m3 face then.. pics to follow.. probably lol


----------



## bullseyeben!

OK well thats one way to warm the ears in winter! Only had 109s...man they can squeeze! I tried with my mullet wig on, but it was not easy. So go Katie ( Brandons brave girl) for dealing with it!
Ok so here's me mug shot lol..


----------



## All Buns Glazing

bullseyeben! said:


> OK well thats one way to warm the ears in winter! Only had 109s...man they can squeeze! I tried with my mullet wig on, but it was not easy. So go Katie ( Brandons brave girl) for dealing with it!
> Ok so here's me mug shot lol..


Wow! I haven't seen you since the Primus "My name is mud" video!  Latex does amazing things to a person's face.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Primus are strangely cool double kick drummers and bassist's. Brings back memories lol..


----------



## e~shot

LOL @ Ben you really look like a Pirate


----------



## Vetryan15

He does look like les claypool haha


----------



## ash

I'm In(sane)!


----------



## Vetryan15

Competion is getting fierce


----------



## G30

I love this thread, thanks btoon lol. Moar MOAR sorry got no zoidburg picture.


----------



## Vetryan15

I am surprised not as many people r participating


----------



## G30

Me too, Hope they start flowing in this weekend


----------



## Vetryan15

I think people might have too many embarrassing pics of themselves on FB, that's ok, better chances for us to win. Sounds shellfish I know


----------



## Btoon84

Ash and Ben in da house!!!!!!! Both with slingshot earmuffs!! Nice work mates! Ben, lol, that fat upper lip is killer bro! And yes as others have stated, you look like Les Claypool, not a bad thing  ASH!! you look like you are in pain poor fella! Lol these are great gents! I'm sure more folks will trickle in...


----------



## ash

I'll tell you something for nothing, Brandon... Those bands are not as easy to get off as they were to get on!


----------



## Jaximus

Btoon, I'm actually offended that you would ask me to degrade myself in such a way just to enter a giveaway. The only reason I'm even doing this is because I had to take some profile pictures for a different website, so I figured why not slap a couple rubber bands on my head and take a simple picture. Here it is. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Jaximus

Oh my God I've mixed up the pictures!


----------



## Vetryan15

Hahahahahahahaha⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆


----------



## Btoon84

Wow Jaximus nicely done sir. This comp just hit a whole notha level!! Saturday fundies! You saw Allan in his underwear, and felt compelled to show us yours as well? Bonus points for opening up and revealing a bit of your true colors to the forum Jaximus.


----------



## Vetryan15

This is defiantly getting kinkier each day


----------



## treefork

So Jax. An excuse to put on the wife's underwater. Lol


----------



## Beanflip

Jaximus said:


> Btoon, I'm actually offended that you would ask me to degrade myself in such a way just to enter a giveaway. The only reason I'm even doing this is because I had to take some profile pictures for a different website, so I figured why not slap a couple rubber bands on my head and take a simple picture. Here it is. You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif IMG_0364.JPG


Dude, that is hilarious!


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Btoon84

Beantastic!!!! Goin for the "Rudolph" look I see  cool pic dude


----------



## Mr.Teh

Jaximus said:


> Btoon, I'm actually offended that you would ask me to degrade myself in such a way just to enter a giveaway. The only reason I'm even doing this is because I had to take some profile pictures for a different website, so I figured why not slap a couple rubber bands on my head and take a simple picture. Here it is. You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0364.JPG


 :rofl: :rofl: Hihi what a picture, i view it several times and each time i must laugh very long !!

but i saved it for later.... :rofl:


----------



## bullseyeben!

Beanflip said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1374949136.278211.jpg


Lol.. you kind of look like a d!ck head hahaha.. Thats gold


----------



## Jaximus

Mr.Teh said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btoon, I'm actually offended that you would ask me to degrade myself in such a way just to enter a giveaway. The only reason I'm even doing this is because I had to take some profile pictures for a different website, so I figured why not slap a couple rubber bands on my head and take a simple picture. Here it is. You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0364.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: Hihi what a picture, i view it several times and each time i must laugh very long !!
> 
> but i saved it for later.... :rofl:
Click to expand...

Wait... wait... you saved it for........ later? I..... what could you...... no. No. No! NO! NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Imperial

for phks sake jax! wrong forum bro! no drinking and posting! here let me help you. :rofl:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

It seems like it time I got serious if I really want to win one of these beautiful slingshots.

As in have a head shot only taken with a couple of my slingshots, probably my Hatcocks; and wearing something more than my boxers, although this is monsoon season in Thailand.

Alternatively a Hathcock, and another maybe an A+.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mr.Teh

Jaximus said:


> Mr.Teh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btoon, I'm actually offended that you would ask me to degrade myself in such a way just to enter a giveaway. The only reason I'm even doing this is because I had to take some profile pictures for a different website, so I figured why not slap a couple rubber bands on my head and take a simple picture. Here it is. You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0364.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: Hihi what a picture, i view it several times and each time i must laugh very long !!
> 
> but i saved it for later.... :rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait... wait... you saved it for........ later? I..... what could you...... no. No. No! NO! NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Click to expand...

Hey Jaximus,

i hope you believe me that was a joke 

with a photo like this you must be one of the winners !


----------



## ruthiexxxx

will ribbon do ?


----------



## treefork

I don't know. We may need to see full view photo. :headbang: lol


----------



## ruthiexxxx

treefork said:


> I don't know. We may need to see full view photo. :headbang: lol


I'm afraid the rest is censored !


----------



## Btoon84

Wow, this thread is nutz!!!! Ruthie that's some crazy beta endorphin sh!t right there  However, there's no way for us to tell that it is indeed you, the great master carver and crazy sling bow maker extraordinaire!!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Btoon84 said:


> Wow, this thread is nutz!!!! Ruthie that's some crazy beta endorphin sh!t right there  However, there's no way for us to tell that it is indeed you, the great master carver and crazy sling bow maker extraordinaire!!!


This is true amigo...I cannot vaildate my claim (well, not without getting into serious trouble with The Boss) so I withdraw any claim on the prize.

(But yes, the endorphin trip was awesome!)


----------



## Btoon84

Wrap some rubber 'round dat face gurl!


----------



## Jaximus

I'm sorry, Allan and Ruthie, but my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Btoon84 said:


> Wrap some rubber 'round dat face gurl!


well, with a challenge like that.....! I thought of this old one which certainly covered it rubberwise

but then I thought there's the same old problem with proving identity...so I hope this will do...I HATE self timers and I look awful !!!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Derp!


----------



## Btoon84

Ruthie and Chad in da house!!!!!!! Ruthie girl yer awesome!  lookin' fierce! I think we can give you a valid entry  and Senior Derpster, last pic is my fave! Lol I also like the hair  DERP!


----------



## ash

Hey, it's Freddie Derpcury! :rofl:


----------



## All Buns Glazing

This is escalating! Can you enter more than once?


----------



## Btoon84

escalating....? this thing is a straight up elevator! :zipped: < (Ruthie Gimp) Buns, you can enter more than once.... the more the merrier. who am I to limit your fun?


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Btoon84 said:


> escalating....? this thing is a straight up elevator! :zipped: < (Ruthie Gimp) Buns, you can enter more than once.... the more the merrier. who am I to limit your fun?


The dude making the rules, that's who. Ok, consider this shit escalated. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## Btoon84




----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

View attachment 38886
View attachment 38885


Oi mi hearties,
Captain Black Hathcock,
Heave Too, Drop Sail,
stand and deliver ye slingshots,
or beware the pillage and plunder laws of the sea
there used to be the rape stuff but we live in the politically correct days and times........
making pirating no FUN at at all,
except if ye in the movie business, dammmm...

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Oi mi hearties,
Captain Black Hathcock,
Heave Too, Hoist Sail/Drop Sail (Whatever Correct they say),
stand and deliver ye slingshots,
or beware the pillage and plunder laws of the sea
there used to be the rape stuff but we live in the politically correct days and times........
making pirating no FUN at at all,
except if ye in the movie business, dammmm...

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sorry for the double post, do not know how that occurred.

Allan


----------



## Btoon84

somehow.....that was quite poetic Allan....... :cookie:


----------



## stej

Ok, I wanted to join, but now I don't see any chance to win, haha. Good rubber-faces, guys & girls.


----------



## Harpman

Love the make up job!!!


----------



## Jaximus

Allan looks like a freaking borg and I'm pretty sure he threatened to rape me. I don't know if I should step up or step out.


----------



## Btoon84

stej said:


> Ok, I wanted to join, but now I don't see any chance to win, haha. Good rubber-faces, guys & girls.


Awwww c'mon stej!!! There are 3 chances to win pal


----------



## PMSteve

Beanflip said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1374949136.278211.jpg


 Dude! That thing's gonna POP!
_______________________________________________________

I'm fairly new to this forum.... and, I have to say -

Some of you are not well. Not well at all! (I'll fit right in here, I think!)

Seriously, cool pics!

Steve


----------



## Btoon84

steve, I'd say join in, but these BB shooters are too small for your hands :neener: (inside joke related to an earlier post where he thought the scout would be too small for his hands...)

You are among friends here bud, you'll fit in just fine! Thanks for stopping by


----------



## PMSteve

Btoon84 said:


> steve, I'd say join in, but these BB shooters are too small for your hands :neener: (inside joke related to an earlier post where he thought the scout would be too small for his hands...)
> 
> You are among friends here bud, you'll fit in just fine! Thanks for stopping by


I agree... besides, I don't have any rubber bands handy! With my arthritis, I'd probably just keep dropping one of those pee-wees every time I try to shoot it! :banghead:


----------



## dan ford

This thread is so funny :rofl: just had to have a go !









oh no my face wont go back to normal ! :bawling:


----------



## Beanflip

Ouch! That's scifi horror material!


----------



## Beanflip

If there was a most disturbing thread prize, Btoon would get first place.


----------



## ash

Dan - Dude, that's not right! :shocked:


----------



## Jaximus

Beanflip said:


> Ouch! That's scifi horror material!


Yeah, that's some Hellraiser stuff right there.


----------



## Btoon84

Dan Ford in da freakin house y'all!!!!!!! DF, epic pic mate! That's hilarious!!!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hi All,

I had a much longer, and equally funny, or at least I thought so, reply for the Captain Black Hathcock one.
But chose that all of it was just too long winded, so I shortened it to what it was.

It went something along the lines of he had a delivery by Albatros air of the recently developed boomerang slingshot shot, and having mastered its use on mannequin heads with rubber ears, the double ear cut shot (given Master Bill Hays card cut shots).

Oh, and sorry Jax, despite living in Thailand; with a wife 20 years younger than me, who keeps me on my toes, I am sexually str8 down the line, and never desperate enough to rape anyone.

Cheers Allan


----------



## DougDynasty

Will be posting my pic tmrw !


----------



## Spectre

I don't have the courage as the ones who entered, especially like Jaximus









. But, even though there are only three slingshot to giveaway, you have given so many laughter to so many of us.

Thanks for the thread Btoon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker

DAN FORD: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Teh

For each of these really funny pictures i give a "Like" :wave:


----------



## amm1266

Way too much hair on this old head to be puttin rubberbands on it ... long hair and beard ... I see pain ...


----------



## Vetryan15

amm1266 said:


> Way too much hair on this old head to be puttin rubberbands on it ... long hair and beard ... I see pain ...


 I did it. It worked out for me


----------



## G30

Was a little down come here see fantastic pics then Dan Ford.... Had me rollin great pics we gotta keep this goin, even after it ends. It should be a new member requirement/initiation. lol


----------



## BC-Slinger

Hmm maybe I should have washed my face off before taking this picture it appears I was enjoying my chocolate drumstick a little to much before this. Ohh well anyway my 105s were a little intense so I only through a few on my face as it was starting to cut the circulation off.

Great competition B-Toon here is my entry.


----------



## dan ford

I know what your saying BC my ears went blue !


----------



## Btoon84

BC slinga in da house!!!!! Awesome dude! What's all this talk about chocolate drumsticks though?!


----------



## flipgun

Bump. Too funny to let fade.


----------



## G30

bump


----------



## Flycatcher

The best part of this competition is that it inspired me to creep up behind my mom and scare the hell out of her. I like to keep her on her toes when I visit for the weekend.

Seriously though; what a great idea for a contest. (my face still hurts though and i ripped a good chunk of hair out from that stupid little pony tail hahah)


----------



## Btoon84

FLYCATCHER in da HOUSE FOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what an entry!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bonus points for going between the teeth dude! That's great. :rofl:


----------



## Rayshot

Ok. Flycatcher has upped the creativity effort of rubberized facial distortion and has my vote.

Though I am waiting for my own inspiration to move me to elasticized my "brain holding ?" head.


----------



## treefork

Come on Ray. You know you want to. DO IT!


----------



## Rayshot

treefork said:


> Come on Ray. You know you want to. DO IT!


Oh I do! I'm waiting for my inspired moment.

One challenge to overcome is that I only have 3 or 4 rubber bands on hand. Not much to work with.


----------



## Btoon84

All waxed up! Ready for new homes! Figured I'd give everybody a reminder of what you're loosing hair for :king:

A thank you to those who have participated thus far. I salute your whimsical bravery. Glad we can share some laughs together.

That's what this is all about anyhow, and I think you all have understood that  Good luck to everyone. Just a few more days to go!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Brace yourself. I'm re entering tonight, with an unstoppable entry. You have been warned, go balls to the wall, cos this shit just got real.


----------



## Btoon84

:drinkup:

"Buns"


----------



## Flycatcher

Dont get to carried away with the elastics.


----------



## Imperial

dam n flycatcher. your pics make you look like a shrunken head voodoo doll type of thing


----------



## Vetryan15

Had to do another one. The bands in the hair. Not that good of an idea, hurt like heck


----------



## Btoon84

OMG Ryan that's hilarious dude! Glad you upped your game buddy! That's a stellar shot! Lol


----------



## Vetryan15

Thanks. I look like a mix between the Amish, Dave Ghrol in the video "learn to fly" and Kerry King with the beard.


----------



## Imperial

Vetryan15 said:


> Thanks. I look like a mix between the Amish, Dave Ghrol in the video "learn to fly" and Kerry King with the beard.


and also clown from slipknot


----------



## Vetryan15

Imperial said:


> Vetryan15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I look like a mix between the Amish, Dave Ghrol in the video "learn to fly" and Kerry King with the beard.
> 
> 
> 
> and also clown from slipknot
Click to expand...

I totally forgot to add that too


----------



## ruthiexxx

I love Slipknot !


----------



## Vetryan15

I can't believe I totally missed saying that 1, while I was looking at the pic. I must now go kick my own azz, for messing up like that


----------



## Imperial

slipknot is great to see live in concert, if you guys ever get a chance to see them, go ! i think they sound heavier in concert.


----------



## Vetryan15

They don't come around to my area, very often, I have seen the live concert footage. It's amazing.


----------



## leon13

View media item 13479 8 for take away

View media item 13478 15 Rubber bands to hold my silliness


----------



## Btoon84

Leon in da houzzzzz!!!!! Nice to see ya mate! Great entry! That's a lota bands bro!


----------



## Imperial

leon, im getting a 404: not found error for your pics


----------



## leon13

Imperial said:


> leon, im getting a 404: not found error for your pics


by a mistake i try`d to put the pics on private i have to upload them again hold on.......

so know its uploaded and in my gallery i don`t know how to wait

View media item 13481 8 for take away

View media item 13480 15 Rubber bands to hold my silliness

so know this pics must work sorry for so match silliness


----------



## Imperial

:rofl: maybe i was better off not seeing your pics. you sorta look like your a wrestling mask. nice pics leon.


----------



## stej

How much time do I have before deadline? 8pm here, just finished todayls work.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Ha, found some rubber at the office, so here you go Btoon.


----------



## PorkChopSling

stej said:


> How much time do I have before deadline? 8pm here, just finished todayls work.


 you still got a few hours to go


----------



## Btoon84

PorkChopSling said:


> Ha, found some rubber at the office, so here you go Btoon. image.jpg


PorkChop in da house!!!!!!! Bonus points for leaving your glasses on  Nice entry buddy.


----------



## stej

Totally exhausted after whole day under the sun. Originally my wife agreed to take the picture, but then said something about silliness so I arranged to persuade her brother  Nothing special, but that's MEEE


----------



## Vetryan15

Always good to c the last few entries come up before the clock e ds.


----------



## Btoon84

FishDoug had some trouble posting a pic here and had to do elsewhere, I took the liberty of moving it over... here is his entry. Thanks Doug! Love it. Bonus Points for the Theraband Gold Sash


----------



## Btoon84

stej said:


> Totally exhausted after whole day under the sun. Originally my wife agreed to take the picture, but then said something about silliness so I arranged to persuade her brother  Nothing special, but that's MEEE


Stej! Good entry buddy! That's great! Bonus points for looking so surprised! lol


----------



## treefork

Fish Doug should get extra points for the lawn jockey standing directly behind him.


----------



## DougDynasty

I just wAnta say thank u to Btoon for doing this and giving us all an opportunity to win and own such amazing pieces . Such an awesome thing to do. That's why Brandon is such a RockStar. Bye I received my jig today and it's AWESOME. Thank you Btoon!


----------



## GrayWolf

It's not pretty, but it is a bunch of my BB shooters...was meant to be a crown of shooters, but couldn't get them to stay with my lack of hair. Sorry it's go dark.









Todd


----------



## G30

Just havin a little fun. Every few days i would strap on bands to see how distorted i could make my face lol


----------



## Btoon84

GrayWolf said:


> It's not pretty, but it is a bunch of my BB shooters...was meant to be a crown of shooters, but couldn't get them to stay with my lack of hair. Sorry it's go dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAM_0986.JPG
> 
> Todd


Graywolf in the hizzy! Bonus points for sliding in at the last minute dude!  Nice entry lol


----------



## Btoon84

Alright folks, the contest has officially ended. I am off to bed..... I need to wake up early for work  I will hold the random drawing on saturday morning when i get off.

I will console with Katie and we will pick our winners later today. To be announced a bit later.... It is gonna be tough. Thanks to everyone who entered and participated. A few folks got some recipes in.... thanks for those.

Lots of fun here guys n gal.... good luck to everyone of yas. You're all winners in my book :bowdown:


----------



## leon13

Imperial said:


> :rofl: maybe i was better off not seeing your pics. you sorta look like your a wrestling mask. nice pics leon.


which mask ? i don`t no what u are talking !!! :rofl:

my kids went berserk when they found the pics.and still running around to find the rubber bands to du some copy paste.

cheers


----------



## Btoon84

Alright folks, it's the moment you've all been waiting for. Or perhaps not. Whichever the case, here it is fellow Slingas!!!!

Getting first pick of the 3 BB shooters, and coming in with a Top Score of 34,705 points.......... JAXIMUS !!!!

I think he (somehow) captured the strange spirit of this giveaway the best. And for me at least, made me the most uncomfortable. A close second in the making me uncomfortable category was Allan, sorry pal, great entries but not creepy enough 

Second pick goes to my gal Katie's favorite, coming in a close second with 26,866 points.......FLYCATCHER!!!!

Voting for her played out like this
Bullseyeben (he's nice) Quarterinmynose (he's cool) 
Dan Ford (he's scary)
and it went on like that until...
Flycatcher.... She loved the teeth 
crisXcross dude, your pic really cracked her up! Me too honestly. Great job.

***
Third Slingshot will be given to the winner of the random draw. To be hopefully filmed/drawn tomorrow (Sat) morning. (the two winners just announced will not be included in the random draw)

Thanks to all those who entered. I think we had a lot of fun here and I wish I had slings to give to all of you!
You can rest assured you all have one thing for certain...
you all have my heart


----------



## Jaximus

WOOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ohhhh, I am crushed, only 2nd most freaky, have to work on my freakyness I guess.....

I see a mental breakdown coming on.....only joking !!!!

Cheers Allan


----------



## flipgun

Congratulations to the both of you! Thanx Btoon for the fun and the chance.


----------



## Vetryan15

Congrats


----------



## Jaximus

Now that I'm home from the store I can formulate a more thought out response..... WOOT!!!!!! :woot:

That's better. Hahaha, thank you very much, Brandon. Please apologise to your fiancee for me. No one should ever have to see what she did.... no one.

My preference of the three shooters would have to be number 2, the yellowheart and purpleheart with the eyes. A truly stunning little beauty. That means you're up, Flycatcher!

Thanks again, B. Let me know if you need my address or if you still have it. Word to your mother.


----------



## GrayWolf

Congrats to Jax and Flycatcher! Some truly funny, albeit disturbing pictures.

Thanks Brandon and Katie for the contest and for having a cool sense of humor. It's been said before, but it's true...YOU ROCK!

Todd


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Woo! Enjoy your shooters guys! Nice comp dude!


----------



## DougDynasty

Brandon u r a true ambassador for all of us slinging nuts. I just wAnta say how awesome it was for such a legend and true artisan as yourself to do this for us. Just goes to show what a truly cool and great guy that u are. To get to own a piece of pure art and treasure as ur masterpieces is an honor for anyone. You boss are a class act. Thank you.... FishDoug


----------



## ruthiexxxx

[email protected] said:


> Brandon u r a true ambassador for all of us slinging nuts. I just wAnta say how awesome it was for such a legend and true artisan as yourself to do this for us. Just goes to show what a truly cool and great guy that u are. To get to own a piece of pure art and treasure as ur masterpieces is an honor for anyone. You boss are a class act. Thank you.... FishDoug
> [/quote
> 
> I'll second that. What a fun competition !


----------



## Imperial

gotta admit, this was a fun, albeit at times disturbing, thread to follow. you all put up some fun pictures. thank you all for letting have a laugh and a smile at your guys' expense.


----------



## stej

Congrats guys, well deserved  Enjoy shooting with the little beauties.


----------



## dan ford

Congrats fellas ! and good luck to everyone else in the random draw !
Brandon thanks for a thoroughly funny thread ! Pure genius!!!


----------



## G30

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Congratulation Jaximus !!

you had to win with such a photo, I hope you often mixed up your photos :rofl:

Congratulations also to Flycatcher, have fun with your profit !!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Congratulations!!


----------



## DougDynasty

Any results for the random drawing yet?


----------



## Btoon84

This took long enough. sorry for the delay. And, I originally had a video all done up fancy time with music and fast forwards through the longer boring parts... but that didn't work out for some reason. So here is the regular video I did without too much fanciness. **** I also realize there's a bit too much light reflecting off the cards to read them well.... oh well. Live and learn. They all say G30


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I was obviously the clear winner, as my name was front and centre when they were all dumped out on the table. I'll take that as a small, personal victory.


----------



## GrayWolf

Congrats to G30.

And thanks again Brandon, it was very generous of you, and a lot of fun.

Todd


----------



## ruthiexxxx

How nice to see the man behind the avatar. Thanks for a fun competition !


----------



## Jaximus

"Just trust that I'm not doin' anything weird."

There was nothing not weird about what you just did, Brandon.

Hahaha, congrats, G30. GREAT giveaway, Btoon. I learned a lot about the members of this forum, but most importantly, I learned what I'm willing to do to win a slingshot. I might need help.


----------



## G30

Thank you btoon this was alot of fun we need alot more of these threads lol. N ow whenever I see someone post ill only think of their banded faces.


----------



## Mr.Teh

G30 you happier, Congratulation and good shooting :wave:


----------



## Btoon84

G30 said:


> Thank you btoon this was alot of fun we need alot more of these threads lol. N ow whenever I see someone post ill only think of their banded faces.


Congrats dude! and you're welcome  Just waiting on flycatcher to chime in and pick his slingshot....... then I'll know what to send your way. :thumbsup:


----------



## G30

Was just able to watch vid i knew but suspense was killing me lol were those the slingers hanging out of your pockets?


----------



## Btoon84

those were slingers hanging out of my pockets yes. but not THE BB shooters for the giveaway. Those are packed away safely... too tempting to take em out shooting.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Congrats the winners, sook sook I'm not among them.....

Cheers Allan


----------



## dan ford

Congrats G30 enjoy mate !


----------



## stej

This time we all had quite a good chance because there was only a few people. That's why I was waiting much more impatiently than during other giveaways.

Despite I didn't win as well as most of us, it was worth it. A lot of fun. And I also saw some faces that had been hidden only behind the avatar until then.

Thanks Btoon and bit congrats to G30!


----------



## G30

When i was on the phone i accidentally rated this a 3 star is there anyway to change to 5 ? lol im sorry I dont know if it matters much but this thread is easily worth 5 stars lol


----------



## Btoon84

G30 said:


> When i was on the phone i accidentally rated this a 3 star is there anyway to change to 5 ? lol im sorry I dont know if it matters much but this thread is easily worth 5 stars lol


lol 3 STARS?!?! YOU ARE DISQUALIFIED!!!!! lol i don't think anyone cares about the topic ratings  no sweat broseph


----------



## flipgun

Thanx again!


----------



## Jaximus

So, has Flycatcher been abducted or something? Something is amiss. I feel a great disturbance in The Force.


----------



## Btoon84

Jaximus said:


> So, has Flycatcher been abducted or something? Something is amiss. I feel a great disturbance in The Force.


I was wondering the same. I've sent PM with no response.... Ill give him some more time... Don't know how much more time though... After a cpl days, my first action will be to give G30 his pick of the two remaining slings...


----------



## PorkChopSling

Congrats G30!! And thank you Btoon for all this fun!


----------



## Flycatcher

Sorry everyone. Ive had a crazy few days at work. What a nice surprise! and what a great contest!

Im gunna have to snag the Brazilian Cherry with the green birch. Its a beauty!

Seriously though. Thanks for putting this on it was great fun.


----------



## flipgun

I'm glad you showed Bro!


----------



## tradspirit

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## AnTrAxX

OHA!

2999 Posts? Don´t let this Thread die, i demand a 3k Posts Giveaway right ahead lol

Congratz again to all the Winners!


----------



## Jaximus

I just got my shooter in the mail today. What a little beauty. Love the note, Btoon.









So true..... so true.

Btoon even threw in a couple adorable little pouches. I think one is one of Eshot's new pouches, if I'm not mistaken. This thing is a freaking blast to shoot. Spent nearly an hour after I got it shooting airsoft BB's out into the woods and at the dragonfly that likes to sit on my car antenna. Honestly, I probably would have felt bad if I would have hit the dragonfly, haha.

Thanks again, Btoon. I'm sure this little guy is going to provide me with hours of enjoyment.

Uh oh, this is my 666th post.


----------



## GrayWolf

Jaximus said:


> Uh oh, this is my 666th post.


A fitting post number for ya Jax :neener:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Cool enjoy, I am jealous, just a little bit, as I am practicing with light ammo, being so out of that type of practice.

Umm Plastic BB's yea I have them for ramped up airsoft pistols, now shooting metal to go through my flattened steel cans like not even there; but from a slingshot......nah.

Cheers Allan


----------



## G30

Its really fun I received mine. Btoon has a real talent for making slingers when i got mine i was shooting .25 air soft bb's for about 45 minutes lol Haven't been able to get a pic yet but Thanks again Btoon This is my favorite lil slinger i own.


----------



## Jaximus

I was shooting .2's and I'm pretty sure the .25's would fly a little better. Those little bands have plenty of energy to give. It was still surprisingly accurate even with those light BB's. I could easily keep them on the street sign about 15 meters from my front porch. Much further than that and they started to fly a little crazy, though. I wonder how some .43's would fly?


----------



## leon13

Jaximus said:


> I just got my shooter in the mail today. What a little beauty. Love the note, Btoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo.JPG
> 
> So true..... so true.
> 
> Btoon even threw in a couple adorable little pouches. I think one is one of Eshot's new pouches, if I'm not mistaken. This thing is a freaking blast to shoot. Spent nearly an hour after I got it shooting airsoft BB's out into the woods and at the dragonfly that likes to sit on my car antenna. Honestly, I probably would have felt bad if I would have hit the dragonfly, haha.
> 
> Thanks again, Btoon. I'm sure this little guy is going to provide me with hours of enjoyment.
> 
> Uh oh, this is my 666th post.


& my Birthday !


----------

